# WCF 20.2 thread broken



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 12, 2008)

FYI. The WCF 20.2 thread was corrupted; at least I got error messages so I moved it for Rich or one of the more savvy moderators to try to restore it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 12, 2008)

I get the same thing Chris. And I just had a small problem uploading the PB for a few minutes again.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 12, 2008)

"Fixed". Had to disable the plugin, copy the thread, and then re-enable the plugin.


----------

